# Any cosplay fans?



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

I'm definitely a cosplay fan, but for all the wrong reasons!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

me me me...
Subscribed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

OK, I'll bite: what is cosplay? Is that like some sort of role-playing thing? I can totally see a market for this if weapons aren't allowed and you end up grappling with each other in muddy ponds.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

RichJB said:


> OK, I'll bite: what is cosplay? Is that like some sort of role-playing thing? I can totally see a market for this if weapons aren't allowed and you end up grappling with each other in muddy ponds.



People try their best to either fully imitate a character (usually fictional but sometimes a real life character) or their own take on the character. It's dress up but with an emphasis on creativity and effort.

*Edit


RichJB said:


> if weapons aren't allowed and you end up grappling with each other in muddy ponds.



That kind of cosplay you can find on pornhub and reddit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Up for anything if she is involved   







Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel

@Rincewind did you watch the Heroes of Cosplay series? We quite enjoyed it. I thought it was quite entertaining to see the lengths these peeps go to transform into the characters. 
Pity cosplay does not really feature in S.A..


----------



## hands

RichJB said:


> OK, I'll bite: what is cosplay?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rincewind

@gdigitel I have not seen it, will definitely have to make a plan to watch! Some of these people do indeed go to great lengths, some of the coolest in-character cosplay I have seen is from the assassin's creed crowd. They routinely scale things and perch on high places for photos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 99478


Is this an "Eve" cosplay?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Unfortunately I have never been able to view this thread in its entirety - only the first few pictures ever load.


----------



## Rincewind

Hey @Andre I have the same problem at the shop where I have to refresh the page 6 times before it displays everything, might be internet connection speed or maybe just cause of a bunch of relatively high res pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Subscribed. Never actually done it or been to an event, but damn, any one of those ladies above can teach me. I'm single, bat shit crazy, and available ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind

Various vipers @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## hands

Any Mass Effect fans

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

hands said:


> Any Mass Effect fans
> View attachment 100367
> View attachment 100368
> View attachment 100369
> View attachment 100370
> View attachment 100371
> View attachment 100375


I was a bit of a ME fan before this post, but now...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

hands said:


> Any Mass Effect fans
> View attachment 100367
> View attachment 100368
> View attachment 100369
> View attachment 100370
> View attachment 100371
> View attachment 100375


Nr4 and 5. Yummy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

Stosta said:


> I was a bit of a ME fan before this post, but now...


Even though it had its flaws and many changes across the series it will always be one of my favorites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

hands said:


> Even though it had its flaws and many changes across the series it will always be one of my favorites.


I have done playthroughs from 1 to 3 more times than I care to count, but sadly haven't got around to Andromeda yet


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I have done playthroughs from 1 to 3 more times than I care to count, but sadly haven't got around to Andromeda yet


as well - I think my rig is a bit outdated to run it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## hands

Stosta said:


> I have done playthroughs from 1 to 3 more times than I care to count, but sadly haven't got around to Andromeda yet





BioHAZarD said:


> as well - I think my rig is a bit outdated to run it


I had a look at Andromeda the other day but time is some thing that is in short supply these days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

hands said:


> I had a look at Andromeda the other day but time is some thing that is in short supply these days.


yup - very true - I am shit out of luck on minimum sys specs - not worth dropping 12k on a new rig just to play ME3

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

hands said:


> I had a look at Andromeda the other day but time is some thing that is in short supply these days.


Yeah I've found myself sticking to either old games I know, or little indie games that don't involve me getting too involved.

Gone are the days where I could spend hours on end getting involved in a game, and with the storyline of the ME games you need to be able to immerse yourself in it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Yeah I've found myself sticking to either old games I know, or little indie games that don't involve me getting too involved.
> 
> Gone are the days where I could spend hours on end getting involved in a game, and with the storyline of the ME games you need to be able to immerse yourself in it.


yeah I can remember spending 300 hours on Oblivion etc. Now I cant even spend 10 hours on Grimdawn


----------



## BioHAZarD

hands said:


> View attachment 100092
> View attachment 100093


hmmm needs a broom to ride on methinks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

BioHAZarD said:


> yeah I can remember spending 300 hours on Oblivion etc. Now I cant even spend 10 hours on Grimdawn


Aah man the Elder Scrolls series was also a big win in my book.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

hands said:


> Aah man the Elder Scrolls series was also a big win in my book.


yup - was a awesome series. I think I am going to have to wait until the kids get older before I even think of touching computer games again.

oh well - at least I love my kids

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rincewind

Just found this  Low cost Cosplay

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------

